# Can I use a Premiere 4 drive in a Premiere?



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Just purchased a Premiere XL 2 tuner (TCD748000) without a HDD. At the same time, I am upgrading my Premiere 4 to a 2TB with jmfs. Could I just do another one and drop it in the 2 tuner and have it work or would I need an image from the 2 tuner to start with?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I'm sending you a PM to a 748 image that you can use with DvrBARS. You would still have to expand it with jmfs if you want to go bigger than 1TB, but it's the correct image for that TiVo and includes the THX certification video.

You could probably get by with a copy of the P4, but it will have to detect that it's the wrong software and download the correct OS. I know that has worked in the past going from a 746 to a 748 or P4, but I don't know if it has worked the other way.

Greg


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help, should be fun to play with!



ggieseke said:


> I'm sending you a PM to a 748 image that you can use with DvrBARS. You would still have to expand it with jmfs if you want to go bigger than 1TB, but it's the correct image for that TiVo and includes the THX certification video.
> 
> You could probably get by with a copy of the P4, but it will have to detect that it's the wrong software and download the correct OS. I know that has worked in the past going from a 746 to a 748 or P4, but I don't know if it has worked the other way.
> 
> Greg


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

So if used a 2TB drive I would restore the image, then in jmfs I would have to do an expand followed by a supersize, correct?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mike1973 said:


> So if used a 2TB drive I would restore the image, then in jmfs I would have to do an expand followed by a supersize, correct?


Correct.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great, thanks again for the help!!


----------



## willieb0359 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a TCD748000 w/2 TB wd hd and it is stuck in the welcome warmup screen the HD failed the extended test it said Fail 7 is there any where I can get an image for this unit.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

willieb0359 said:


> I have a TCD748000 w/2 TB wd hd and it is stuck in the welcome warmup screen the HD failed the extended test it said Fail 7 is there any where I can get an image for this unit.


PM sent.


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Hi,

I am new to the forum and am looking for image
for my recently acquired TCD748000. The machine
get stuck on the welcome screen and I guess the
HD has been corrupted. could you pass me a link
to an image if you still have it? much appreciated!

Joe.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

gtland said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and am looking for image
> for my recently acquired TCD748000. The machine
> ...


Sent.


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks! will try it out today.


----------



## gtland (Jun 22, 2013)

finally get it to work. the setup process takes like for ever.

a side note, I used an old 1TB hard drive and it was not recogonized by the software at first. Then I delete all partitions, the software still complain not enough space and refuse to restore. 

Then I dd the vhd file to the disk, won't boot properly. hooked
it up with my desktop again and Dvrbars restore successfully this time.

is it possible to restore to a smaller hard drive such as 500GB ones? or even 160 GB?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

gtland said:


> is it possible to restore to a smaller hard drive such as 500GB ones? or even 160 GB?


My goal for the next version is to be able to resize the MFS partitions, but for right now the drive you're restoring to has to be at least as big as the original drive and not one byte smaller.

Shrinking a drive beyond very minor adjustments between two supposedly identical disks from different manufacturers may never make it in because it would involve a huge amount of code to find every reference to sectors beyond the end of the disk. Since 99.99% of the world wants more space, not less, it would be low priority.

Personally, I can't imagine using a TiVo with less than 200-300 hours. They're expensive boxes, and a 160GB drive MIGHT give you 15-20 hours of HD.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gtland said:


> finally get it to work. the setup process takes like for ever.
> 
> a side note, I used an old 1TB hard drive and it was not recogonized by the software at first. Then I delete all partitions, the software still complain not enough space and refuse to restore.
> 
> ...


Might want to boot up a Linux cd (MFSLive or JMFS) and run hdparm on that 1TB drive to make sure there is not a hidden area of the drive that might need to be deleted.


----------

